

Can Software Turn Kids Into Better People? - ladon86
http://www.forbes.com/sites/jjcolao/2012/08/15/can-software-turn-kids-into-better-people/

======
slantyyz
Maybe, but I'd prefer to see parents turn kids into better people.

